# Gsd related! So sweet!



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

This is a very sweet video!!


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

That is way too cute! My Falko is like that with our cats. He just loves them.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> That is way too cute! My Falko is like that with our cats. He just loves them.


 
It just shows that GSD's are powerful, but also veyr gentle!


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

It is one of the reasons I love the breed.


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

Rocky would hurt it playing with it


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

kennajo said:


> Rocky would hurt it playing with it


Don't worry, Riley would be rough too.



Falkosmom said:


> It is one of the reasons I love the breed.



Oh me too!!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

That's super cute.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

too cute!!! Reminds me of how Zena was with our kittens.


----------

